# Desire S vs Sensation



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

I've never had a smartphone, but am about to take the plunge, with Three I think.

I like the look of the Desire S, but I know it's been superceded by the Sensation now.

It's always nice to have the most recent new toy, but do I really need the Sensation, given that it would be an extra fiver a month?  I don't even really know what difference it would make.

Help me make up my mind urbs!


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd go for the Samsung S2 if you can get it. Or if not, the Sensation. That said, the Desire S is a good phone too!


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

My current and previous non-smart phones having been Samsung, I'm a bit prejudiced against them for having crap menu systems, refusing to work with my computer, and other niggles. Anyway, the S2 would be £8 per month more than the Desire.

I know the Sensation is better than the Desire S, that's not really the question. It's whether, for me, it's £5 per month better.  What difference will I notice?  Do I _*need*_ the advantages that it has over the Desire S?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sensation has a faster CPU - much better for gaming - and a better camera.

Sensation:

1.2 GHz dual core processor
1 GB internal phone storage and 768 MB RAM
Android 2.3 Gingerbread with HTC Sense
8 megapixel color camera with auto focus and dual LED flash
VGA fixed focus color front-facing camera
1080p HD video recording
Desire S:


1GHz Qualcomm processor
1.1 GB internal phone storage and 768 MB RAM
Android 2.3 Gingerbread with HTC Sense
5 megapixel color camera with auto focus and power LED flash
720p HD video recording
VGA color fixed focus front camera


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

Is gaming on the Desire S rubbish, or is it just a bit faster on the Sensation, or better graphics or something?


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Is gaming on the Desire S rubbish, or is it just a bit faster on the Sensation, or better graphics or something?


Gaming will be fine on the Desire S, but some of the newer, graphics intensive games will really need a dual core CPU to motor along.


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Gaming will be fine on the Desire S, but some of the newer, graphics intensive games will really need a dual core CPU to motor along.


Cool.  Seeing as I'm more interested in apps and net access on it than games and camera, I think it makes sense to save myself the fiver a month.

Now to try and find out if I can keep my PAYG vodafone phone number...  _*googles*_


----------



## Corax (Oct 23, 2011)

Right, that seems remarkably simple.

Another question for those in the know - without buying a phone upfont and going with giffgaff, are Three still the only people that do properly unlimited data use?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Save yourself a fiver. There aren't any good games on Android apart from a very select few so don't worry about that.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't offer you much advice other than my sensation is the muts nuts after having an N82 for 5 years  You should have no prob keeping your number with the likes of carphone whorehouse. The blurt in the orange shop told me i couldn't keep my orange payg number but two doors down on the high street CWH said i could and sorted it all out for me in 15 minutes. As for gaming I it's all word feud and angry birds at this end but the mapping stuff is great compared to my old nokia set up.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Save yourself a fiver. There aren't any good games on Android apart from a very select few so don't worry about that.


That's just a really weird thing to say. There's *loads* of excellent games available on Android.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Angry Birds is good. Zenonia 3 is ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> My current and previous non-smart phones having been Samsung, I'm a bit prejudiced against them for having crap menu systems, refusing to work with my computer, and other niggles. Anyway, the S2 would be £8 per month more than the Desire.
> 
> I know the Sensation is better than the Desire S, that's not really the question. It's whether, for me, it's £5 per month better. What difference will I notice? Do I _*need*_ the advantages that it has over the Desire S?



No.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Angry Birds is good. Zenonia 3 is ok.


There's loads of great games. Really. Like this one:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Right, that seems remarkably simple.
> 
> Another question for those in the know - without buying a phone upfont and going with giffgaff, are Three still the only people that do properly unlimited data use?



I believe so. When I was looking for a good data deal recently for the iPhone 4S they were the only one of the big five to offer truly unlimited data.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 24, 2011)

editor said:


> The Sensation has a faster CPU - much better for gaming - and a better camera.
> 
> Sensation:
> 
> ...


Better camera, or more megapixels?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Better camera, or more megapixels?


The Sensation can record 1080p video over the Desire's 720p and appears to be a step up on the usual HTC offerings:


> The Sensation’s 8-megapixel camera arguably has two key challenges: not only changing a run of lackluster optics on previous HTC-made phones, but taking on the extremely proficient imaging abilities of the Galaxy S II. Happily HTC’s shooter marks a significant step up in quality in both stills and video.
> 
> No more drab colors or middling detail; no more murky indoor shots. Colors are on the cool side on-screen when the Sensation is side-by-side with the GSII, but viewed off the phone and they look far more accurate. Close-ups are clear and crisp. The Sensation prefers bright lighting – as do most cellphone cameras, to be fair – with the overcast weather in some of our sample shots prompting a little more processing than we’d prefer to see.
> http://www.slashgear.com/htc-sensation-review-23153699/


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2011)

For a phone I'm pretty amazed by the sensations camera. It's the one thing that really works top notch for me. I've not used the desire so can't compare but I'm pretty chuffed at what the camera can do. The video is excellent and captures great stuff even indoors under 80's disco lighting


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

Your camera definitely takes better pics than my Desire.

That is definitely the camera's fault.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

editor said:


> That's just a really weird thing to say. There's *loads* of excellent games available on Android.



Some of those do look quite fun. *Will they play okay on the Desire S?* I'm guessing they will - I know the Sensation has superseded it, but it's hardly an 'old' phone is it?

I want a proper camera for taking photos, and will probably save up for a 2nd hand DSLR, so if the Desire S will probably fit the bill.

I'll go with Three because of their data tariff.

So before I place my order, can I check one last thing with people who know about stuff?

My understanding is that I order the phone, and it arrives with a SIM and a new number. I then get a PAC number off vodafone, fill in an online form with Three, and they magically transfer my old number to my new phone. So right now, I just need to order the phone and contract, and I sort all that stuff after it arrives.  *Have I got this right?*

Sorry for sounding like a straw-chewing moron, but I'd be pissed off if I got this wrong and couldn't keep my number, so I figure it can't hurt to check with folks that have actually done it themselves.

Cheers for all the input too.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, all those games should run fine on the Desire S, although some of the next games may well be optimised for dual core CPUs.

Yes, you can keep your number.

Just so you know: you can buy the Desire S for just £282 outright and then go on a £10/month Giffgaff deal and be totally free of any long term contract.
http://www.prepaymania.co.uk/mobile...re-s-sim-free-unlocked-mobile-phone.html?base


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2011)

when I kept my number it took over a week before I got my old one back.  Maybe things have gotten quicker now.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

Took me less than 12 hours with Giff Gaff.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes, you can keep your number.


Thanks.  Am I doing it in the right order though?  I can just order the phone/contract and _then_ sort it?



editor said:


> Just so you know: you can buy the Desire S for just £282 outright and then go on a £10/month Giffgaff deal and be totally free of any long term contract.


Thanks.  I may well go giffgaff further on down the line, but with the pace of mobile phone development at the moment, I'm not attracted to the idea of an outright purchase.  Depreciation must be huge surely?


----------



## scifisam (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought this thread was going to be in knobbing and sobbing.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Thanks. I may well go giffgaff further on down the line, but with the pace of mobile phone development at the moment, I'm not attracted to the idea of an outright purchase. Depreciation must be huge surely?


It almost always works out cheaper to buy the phone outright and of course you can switch contracts/phones to a better deal if one comes up and sell off your current phone.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 25, 2011)

I did mine in the store. I got the phone there and then, a new sim and my number was updated to that sim within 24 hours. I didn't shift providers though so no idea how long that would take if your going from one to the other. They will usually give you an estimate.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 25, 2011)

scifisam said:


> I thought this thread was going to be in knobbing and sobbing.



i thought that too, and tbh i was finding it _really_ tricky to choose


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> It almost always works out cheaper to buy the phone outright and of course you can switch contracts/phones to a better deal if one comes up and sell off your current phone.


I'm probably being daft and will kick myself later.  But it just seems simpler this way, as a contract virgin.


friedaweed said:


> I did mine in the store. I got the phone there and then, a new sim and my number was updated to that sim within 24 hours. I didn't shift providers though so no idea how long that would take if your going from one to the other. They will usually give you an estimate.


Has anyone done the whole number swapping thing with an online purchase?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm probably being daft and will kick myself later. But it just seems simpler this way, as a contract virgin.
> 
> Has anyone done the whole number swapping thing with an online purchase?


1. Ask your current network for your PAC code. They have to give it to you
2. Register with Giffgaff and get them to send you a SIM (free) and activate it
3. Buy your new phone outright and wait for it to arrive
4. As soon as it arrives, go on GiffGaff and transfer your number:
http://support.giffgaff.com/app/ans...p-my-existing-number-when-joining-giffgaff...
5. Laugh as you find yourself on a cheap deal with no contract and enjoy your new found freedom

How to transfer your mobile number when switching networks
http://cow.neondragon.net/index.php...er-your-mobile-number-when-switching-networks

My last phone was bought online, btw.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> 1. Ask your current network for your PAC code. They have to give it to you
> 2. Register with Giffgaff and get them to send you a SIM (free) and activate it
> 3. Buy your new phone outright and wait for it to arrive
> 4. As soon as it arrives, go on GiffGaff and transfer your number:
> ...


You _*really*_ want me to buy the phone outright don't you?  

It's probably good advice too, I know.  I'll stick the numbers into Excel.  

No 'upgrades' when the phone becomes a bit dated that way though....


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> No 'upgrades' when the phone becomes a bit dated that way though....


Calculate how much you'd pay with the network deal and then work out the costs for buying unlocked on a £10/month GiffGaff deal.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

Okay, it would be a saving with giffgaff, but not an obscene amount, and not enough of a saving to win me when balanced with the ease, upgrades, and peace of mind of the contract I'm after. It would be about £80 cheaper over two years, and I'd not be surprised if I lost that and more in depreciation on the phone if I bought it outright.

What's rather handy is that Three seem to have cocked up their website. It shows the Sensation as being available on "Text 100 All you can eat" for £28 a month. But when you go to buy it, that option's not there.

I called them and a very pleasant woman told me that wasn't a deal that they did. The cheapest all you can eat data option that the Sensation's supposed to be available with is £33 a month. So tried it herself on the website, and confirmed it was the same at her end. She took my details, took screenshots, and sent them through to her manager. I don't know for sure, but I got the impression she thought that they'd honour it even though it's a website cock-up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Okay, it would be a saving with giffgaff, but not an obscene amount, and not enough of a saving to win me when balanced with the ease, upgrades, and peace of mind of the contract I'm after.


Sorry, but what benefit is there in being tied to one network for the next two years? And what is this 'peace of mind'? You still pay for the upgrades too, starting with the £80 more you'll be paying.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Sorry, but what benefit is there in being tied to one network for the next two years? And what is this 'peace of mind'? You still pay for the upgrades too, starting with the £80 more you'll be paying.


You don't pay for the free upgrades that everyone I know has always been offered.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> You don't pay for the free upgrades that everyone I know has always been offered.


What do you mean by "free upgrades"? You won't get a high end smartphone as a free upgrade unless you start paying a load more per month.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

editor said:


> What do you mean by "free upgrades"? You won't get a high end smartphone as a free upgrade unless you start paying a load more per month.


Everyone I know that's on a contract has been offered free upgrades to their phone at regular intervals. Not to the newest, most whizzy and hip phone around maybe, but upgrades nonetheless. I won't get any in 24 month I'm sure, but I may be offered one to extend it further.

How much will the Sensation be worth in two years? £100? That would be a £250+ depreciation.  It would have to be quite some deal to worth taking that hit.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Everyone I know that's on a contract has been offered free upgrades to their phone at regular intervals. Not to the newest, most whizzy and hip phone around maybe, but upgrades nonetheless. I won't get any in 24 month I'm sure, but I may be offered one to extend it further.
> 
> How much will the Sensation be worth in two years? £100? That would be a £250+ depreciation. It would have to be quite some deal to worth taking that hit.


So you'll be stuck using a 2 year old phone at the end, while users on GiffGaff can sell/upgrade their current phone and change networks any time they like.

I've been on contracts for over a decade and have never, ever got offered anything that I'd call a great deal because the networks are there to make money out of both my phone usage and the phone itself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Okay, it would be a saving with giffgaff, but not an obscene amount, and not enough of a saving to win me when balanced with the ease, upgrades, and peace of mind of the contract I'm after. It would be about £80 cheaper over two years, and I'd not be surprised if I lost that and more in depreciation on the phone if I bought it outright.
> 
> What's rather handy is that Three seem to have cocked up their website. It shows the Sensation as being available on "Text 100 All you can eat" for £28 a month. But when you go to buy it, that option's not there.
> 
> I called them and a very pleasant woman told me that wasn't a deal that they did. The cheapest all you can eat data option that the Sensation's supposed to be available with is £33 a month. So tried it herself on the website, and confirmed it was the same at her end. She took my details, took screenshots, and sent them through to her manager. I don't know for sure, but I got the impression she thought that they'd honour it even though it's a website cock-up. Fingers crossed.



Only 80 quid?? The way some giffers go on I thought it was twice that or more!


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

editor said:


> So you'll be stuck using a 2 year old phone at the end, while users on GiffGaff can sell/upgrade their current phone and change networks any time they like.
> 
> I've been on contracts for over a decade and have never, ever got offered anything that I'd call a great deal because the networks are there to make money out of both my phone usage and the phone itself.


I can see how it's a much better deal for _you,_ because having up to date tech is something more important to you - you have a tech blog, you run a website, etc. I on the other hand only got a touchscreen non-smartphone about 18 months ago. Having a 2 year old phone is unlikely to bother me at all. Having something up-to-date would be _nice_, but not nice enough (for me) to justify the depreciation. It's different strokes for, ain't it?

Re your second paragraph - I don't think giffgaff are running themselves as a charity!


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> I can see how it's a much better deal for _you,_ because having up to date tech is something more important to you - you have a tech blog, you run a website, etc. I on the other hand only got a touchscreen non-smartphone about 18 months ago.


Well, I've given you my advice which you are, of course, free to ignore.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm grateful for the advice! 

Am I reading you wrong, or are you finding the discussion of mobile phone deals somewhat emotive?


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2011)

As a quick and generally pointless update, I fucking _*love*_ this phone.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2011)

Which one did you get?


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2011)

The uber-shiny one. 

Someone was showing me some of the apps on their Desire today, and I was all


> _meh _



 

£30 a month is only a fiver more than I would top up on my PAYG Tocco Lite.  And with this, I can watch iPlayer, surf the net, Youtube etc wherever I like without worrying about cost.  Love it.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 3, 2011)

boys and their toys.


----------



## Corax (Nov 3, 2011)

I've found lots of lovely free apps and games, but I've not so far d/l'd anything more practical like stuff for managing phone setting, my usage, that kind of thing.

Any 'essential ' recommendations anyone?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 3, 2011)

google sky map
3g watchdog
advanced task killer


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 4, 2011)

colournote it's my most used free app on android (you can either create a check list, or a free text thing) but you have a shortcut on your homescreens for each list... surprisingly handy... it's also free...

seconded on google skymap... my old and much missed gran was *very* impressed by it, and it caused my 4 nieces and nephews to run around my brother in law's front room dramatically pointing where the positions of the planets and moon etc were right that minute.


----------



## Corax (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd forgotten about Google Skymap!  That's one of the apps I was most excited about too.  Got it.  

I had to give a presentation today, but had forgotten to print a copy as notes yesterday and had no access to a printer.  Downloaded Documents to Go, emailed it to my gmail address, and voila.  Dead impressed with that.

I was disappointed to learn that Sky Go is only available on the iPhone, but then I read this.


----------



## Corax (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it shamefully n00b of me to be excited about posting on tapatalk in bed? 

I don't care. This is way cool.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Riklet (Nov 5, 2011)

God they both sound like condom brands.

Bollocks to smart phones.  That is all.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

First time I'd tried to use any of the online features away from wifi today, and I just got error messages in both browsers (Opera and Dolphin), one of which told me I shouldn't be trying to use my phone for tethering on my plan.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

Tried again just now whilst out.  Browsers won't show me jack, even with full bars.  Other stuff that needs a connection, apps like twitter etc, worked fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

In timeless IT help fashion, 3 solved it by getting me to uncheck the mobile network option, wait a bit, then reselect it.  Effectively, to turn it off and on again.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive had a sensation for a couple of months. My partner has been with Vodafone for seven years and they had a months exclusivity on the sensation. They did her a great deal...the phone for 15 and 600 mins, unlimited text and 500mb of data. She rang for me and did the exact same thing. The sensation is my first ever smartphone and its the bollocks. I love it. It's transformed my life in so many ways. From not having a smartphone to getting what I think is the best one has been a bit of a revelation.


----------



## MBV (Nov 7, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> Ive had a sensation for a couple of months. My partner has been with Vodafone for seven years and they had a months exclusivity on the sensation. They did her a great deal...the phone for 15 and 600 mins, unlimited text and 500mb of data. She rang for me and did the exact same thing. The sensation is my first ever smartphone and its the bollocks. I love it. It's transformed my life in so many ways. From not having a smartphone to getting what I think is the best one has been a bit of a revelation.



How much per month?


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2011)

25


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 7, 2011)

I shopped around. Was with o2 not even retentions could match that.


----------

